# Problem with a motherboard.



## Jean-Alex (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello people. I'm totaly new in freeBSD, i just used before linux Debian and i want to know more about freebsd.

I'd like to build a cheap computer for christmas, but I don't know if the hardware configuration I want would work:

motherboard: Gigabyte GA-M85M-US2H
The problem: I'm not sure that the ethernet (Realtek RTL8211) will work, and i'm not sure too about the others chipset.

I tryed to look at the hardware information of the 8.0 realase, but i founded nothing about the ethernet of this motherboard...

Sorry about my english, i'm french.

Thanks a lot for your answers =)

J-A


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

It would be best to insert FreeBSD livefs disk/dvd1 or usb stick ... run fixit mode and see output of dmesg....

I have RealTek 8139 - Works flawlesly with rl driver [included in generic kernel]


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-UD2H motherboard with Realtek 8111C Ethernet chip.  It works flawlessly for me.  Looking through re(4) I don't see your particular chip listed, though.


----------

